# tell us about you



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i thought this would be a good thread to get all of us to know eachother a little better

I am kara and im 30 almost 31 my dh is luke and is 28, we have been together for 10 years this month and married for 3 in august, we have been ttc for 9 and half years......no luck 

i have abnormal cells removed from my cervix years ago and had loads of test and then went on the waiting list for iui at caru that took 25 month and then we starting iui and i gave u smoking and starting being a good girl lol

2 iui both bfn and hydrosaplins was discovered thanks to a wonderful nurse i asked about a lap, when i was told it was probably a cyct, i had some health problem while i was waiting and was in hospital for 3 days with pid and pumped full of antibotics they (my local hosptial)wouldn't do a lap for my pain as nothing was seen on the scan, i can tell you now i could have scanned myself better than what my local hospital did.

so i had my first lap in jan 2006 where i had one tube removed and i was thinking we could try only to be told the other tube was blocked and i had extensive adhersion, i was shocked

so on to ivf i was so excited at the follow up when they asked when we wanted to start and luke said now....so we did the paperwork there and then(self funded) i was a little gutted at ec as 6 were collected but ther next day they said all fertiled i was over the moon, we rowed though this cycle i think it was the pressure of it all....i went for a blood test adnd waiting for the call only to be told i had a low postive, i was happy but said and ask my hcg level and it was 27.3 not really high enough

i wenty back and it was going up slowly and then me and luke went for a scan as i lie there they said they could see nothing, i didn't cry til i left the fertility unit then i sobbed, i started having pain so went to my local epu and was given more bloods every 48 hours and then they scanned me and found a sac, as i sat there with a nurse telling me to be postive i shou,d have been 7 weeks i knew there was no hope, i knew more about ivf than them..........i also phoned the clinic and was told this could be a pseudo sac which i had also read about(from an ectopic)i was invited back for another scan and then i had a choice....i was spotting by now shoud have been 9 weeks pregnant

i could wait or have a methotrexate jab i opted for that and hung around all day on my own til it was ready, i was jabbed in the bum and then went home

the bleeding started but i still went to work the next day but within 10mins i had to go home the pain was unbearable, so i went straight to gps and got painkillers and sicknote and went to bed..........and stayed there for 3 days though it all and had 3 weeks off work........i was so upset i didn't wana see my own mum but she came and we both sobbed

next follow up i asked for my other tube to be clipped janet evans nor luke saw no real reason for this but i felt and knew that is one tube has a hydro then the other probably does

so the wait began the 4 month wait only to be told at my pre op that it would be canclled for that date i went a little mad lol but lucky for me dr g agreed to do it on the set date......he was fab and bed side manner brill this time i was an ease as i had done it before......my adhersions were removed and my tube clipped, he came round later and told me it was full of fluid...i was so gld i didn't listen to luke as he wanted me to cancel it as he was so worried

on to fet.....didn't like this found it stress ful waiting for the thaw, this was a bfn we rowed though this also lol

follow up and was top on nhs list so on we went

this cycle was great, 12 eggs collected 10 fertilsied and 6 prefect ones 2 put back 4 froze, this time wa different no rowing we were so close though this.....no real excitement though....d day i was so scared to test and when i did i got a faint line.....i didn't believe it so luke had a look and there it was a faint line...did another the next day the same so phoned clinc on the tuesday and went for blood test which was negative another loss, i knew this as i was spotting

so here i am stronger , wiser and completely blody stubborn lol

sorry it seems very glooming girls but thats it....on a plus side luke and myself are so closed and so in love

so my story goes on

i have hobbies

cars i love um and help run a car club, we have a puppy which we got last year, one of the good things to come out pf last year

life is good and i will get there

i met a wonderful friend this cycle in nat and im thankful of that


----------



## Littlewitchgirl (Apr 2, 2006)

Well I am 22 and DH is 40 and we have been TTC our first since our wedding in March 2004.  
I was on Depo Provera from the age of 16 until I got married and it took almost 1 year for my periods to return.  I visited my Dr because of my concern of the missing periods and he did a body 'MOT' due to us TTC also, the blood tests shows that I have an underactive thyroid but nothing that would stop us concieving and he told me go give it some more time.  As months went by I did get a period some months and these periods were heavy and lasted for weeks and weeks and he refered me to see a gynae.  We have had lots of appointments with different gynaes and found that I don't have enough progesterone to ovulate and I have lots of estrogen in me as my body weight keeps hold of the estrogen and Depo Provera was one of the main reasons for this.  I have been trying to lose weight ever since and it's not going too well due to my thyroid disorder dispite lots of different diets and activitys.  I had an internal u/s which shows I have a thick womb lining, again due to Depo and the estrogen.  
DH's first s/a came back fine and the second reveled low motility at 40 % and still no ovulation for me.  I was given Metformin 1500mg to help with weight loss and to try and ovulate but with little success. I am still not ovulation.  I have not been diagnosed with any condition as yet, just that I don't ovulate. The gynaes will not let us try Clomid as they feel it will not help us.
I have been admitted to hospital many times because of very heavy bleeding and uterus contractions, again for weeks and weeks and was offerd a hysterectomy which I was not going to accept.  I have to take lots of medications just to ease the bleeding and pains to avoid going back into hospital.  I have asked for a D&C but the Dr's are not willing to do this for some reason.  After seeing different gynaes and may hospital visits and stays we have been refered to CARU for IVF/ICSI and we are due our first appointment in August.  We were supposed to have our first appointment there in June, this was cancled and my July appointment was cancled too so I hope August comes soon!
The heavy bleeding forced me to leave my job in the NHS, they are not very helpfull to work for and not very understanding and I felt I had no option but to leave my job as they were going to sack me on the grounds of ill health.  Every day was like another battle with my bosses, no understanding of what I was going through with the bleeding, pain, infertility and hospital appointments.  I found myself having to go to work hardly being able to walk because of the pains and bleeding.  I left my job a month ago, and I am going back to college this September (health permitting) and then going to university to become a nurse.  I feel that TTC or the failing to is going to step in my way of making something of my life.  I am hoping to become a nurse in adult medicine either in GUM clinics, GP surgery or I would love to work in repoductive medicine!  I would love to help others in the same position as myself and help them with this very very difficult time in life.
We have a lovely Jack Russell called Clio, we adopted her when she was 6 month old and she is now 14 months old, she has given me such a butter quality of life since we had her, she is the love of my life, almost as much as my DH, she is so loving!
That's all I can think of at the moment but if anyone does have any questions please ask away.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Good idea Kara.  Here goes.....

Both myself and DH are 33.  Been married for 6 years and ttc for about 4 or 5 (have lost count!).  DH is fantastic, really supportive and will be a great Dad (fingers crossed!).

Saw private cons in 2003 and had HSG and u/s scan which were both normal. Took clomid for 3 months but didn't ovulate.  He recommended Lap but I wasn't keen at that stage.  My periods had always been normal until just before ttc so I wanted to see if they returned to normal if I tried to forget about it and just get on with life.

Spent the next 3 years doing acupuncture and chinese herbs which did help a bit to regulate my periods but not sure I ovulated often.  Eventually decided we needed to do something about it and got a GP referral to CARU.  

After about 9 months waiting we saw Janet Evans in Dec 06.  Had some bloods (normal) and DH SA (normal) then prescribed clomid.  Took that for 5 months up to end May.  Ovulated about 3 of the 5 months so not that successful.

Decided that as I'd taken it for 8 months altogether (mostly at 100mg) that best to stop as there is a limit to how much you can have.

Appt for private funded IUI on 27th June but cons did TVS and recommended Lap.  I asked for a copy of the notes to take to the private cons for the lap.  Notes stated suspect endo, free fluid in PoD and nathobial cysts (not sure what they are at all if spelt right!!).

So, appt for lap & dye and hysteroscopy on 23rd July.  Really nervous but pleased to find out what's going on.  If all goes well then it'll be IUI.


----------



## kwazycazuk (Jun 12, 2007)

I live in Swansea with my darling boyfriend, been together for 8 years.  We are both 27, been TTC for 6 years.
I went back and forth to singleton hosp bout abdominal pains for bout 4 years before finding out i had Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome they kept on sayin it was IBS, but that got nothin to do wiv womens cycle.  I was having very abnormal cycles even went one time 6 mths without cycle then i would continuosly bleed for 4 mths.  They done laporoscopy, lap and dye, and ovarian drilling finding out that one tube was blocked.  One year i only had one cycle the whole year, when i told them in CARU they said that the hosp or my docs since they knew bout probs should ave prescribed wiv something to bring on a cycle since it can cause cancer.  My boyf sperm motility level changes so we couldn't ave IUI.

Started IVF summer 2006, 1st cycle only produced 6 follicles which weren't that big so they cancelled.

I had my egg collection in january, had very bad OHSS they retrieved 28 eggs (they counted over 60).  21 developed into embryos and frozen.  Due to OHSS was unable to have fresh cycle transfer.  I had frozen embryo transfer 27th June 2007.

I will sympathise with any1 who had OHSS as i was so bad, thought i was dying didn't actually realise how serious it could be.  I was rushed into singleton hosp, wot a knightmare told them i'd had IVF egg retrieval day before, boyf even showed them the leaflet they made me even worse by avin to ave examination cos they thought i could be pregnant or ave infection.

I didn't have many side effects throughout my meds but this time round had really bad flushes, but i think the weather has played a major factor on this (injections(suprecur) n tablets(hrt - pregynova).

I have been on my 16 day wait, gotta do my test on fri 13th july.  Not long now but time been going real slow.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm 33 and my partner is 32 next month.  We have a slightly different situation as being 2 females, we were not referred to CARU for fertility problems as such, (or so I thought), we obviously just needed "swimmers" as I like to call them.  We have both always wanted to have a family and it was a conversation that we had within the first few months of our relationship.  Karen is more the career girl and I am the one desperate to experience the whole pregnancy / child birth package.

So fast forward to the hycosy....where they find a fibroid (approx 2.5cm) and a tilted womb.  I guess the fact that I wasn't at the clinic looking for a reason for not being able to conceive naturally meant that it came as even more of a shock when they found the 'broid.  Slightly disorientated from a result of gas and air, pain and crying like a baby, I found myself in a state of shock and despair and feared I was going to fail before I even started treatment.

2 weeks later (2 of the longest weeks of my life) and we meet with consultant Mr G and within an hour I discover that the tilted womb isn't the end of the world, in fact nobody is terribly impressed with it at all and the fibroid, whilst being located mostly in the womb cavity and needing to be evicted because of the potential risks to a pregnancy, is also not something to get terribly excited about.

So here we are...on the waiting list and I am trying to behave in a totally uncharacteristic way and be patient!  I have my fingers and toes crossed that my wait will be on the shorter side of 10 months and that by next spring I will be fibroid free and raring to start my IUI.


----------



## poppygirl (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi ladies, 
I am 37 and dh is 35. We have been tcc properly since aug 06. I went to CARU first time in Feb - had hycosy which showed only 1 tube. I am now waiting for HSG which will be in the next 2 weeks. 
I don't know about anyone else but this has been such an emotional journey - and I'm afraid to say it's nowhere near over! 
It's interesting to read other people's views and journeys. I am just desperate to be pg and start a family. 
I am at the stage where I am not interested in anyone's baby or hearing about their pg - I'm hoping this will pass soon! lol!
Also, I feel like I'm wearing a badge that says in capital red letters "I'm INFERTILE!" - I guess I'm slightly paranoid about it all!


----------



## crispy1978 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone
I'm Chris 29yrs and DH(Dave) is 32yrs. We have been married for just 6 months but been together for just over 2 years.  I was previously married and was trying to conceive for many years went to clinic in Plymouth and was told I had clomida and pcos. Due to clomida both of my tubes are badly damaged.

Have been to CARU 4yrs ago with ex husband but as marriage failed I stopped being on the waiting list. Now we have found a little cash and are hoping to get referred to CARU very soon to have IVF. Will keep posting. Fingers Crossed
xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls jump on into the chitchat thread


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Im 34 and dh also 34. We've been trying to conceive for 4 years. We were married in January this year in Sydney and have been together for 6 years.  After two years i had a lap which found mild to moderate endo on my right tube, (Stuck to abdominal wall) and my ovary was stuch to my bowel. i also had a large endo cyst on my bladder. this went some way to explaining why going to the loo is quite an ordeal for me! 

Anyway after this a huge mess up occurred. Somehow i was referred to the gynae clinic rather than the fertility clinic. I saw 4 drs all of whom told me something different about the endo. I was perscribed clomid for 6 months and then discharged. I went on the waiting list for Caru.

In the meantime i went to london women's clinic and was prescribed metformin as they felt i also had pcos.
before i could start the ivf at lwc my nhs appointment came up in caru. However by this time i had started having excruciating pain around the bowel. 

Caru then took me off the metformin and gave e an injection of prostap to shrink the endo. I also have to wait for a lap. 

To complicate matters further i am also hypothyroid and take thyroxine. 

I currently work for the welsh assembly and give advice to the family court regarding child protection and the difficulty of this, is that on almost a daily basis,  i make recommendations to the court regarding other peoples children being adopted. I also have to work with families where child abuse has occurred. This can be really hard when having a a baby is so difficult for me. When i'm not doing this, i'm working with children and families who are involved in residence or contact disputes.

Everyone around me at the moment seems to be pregnant. 

Really trying to remain positive but it seems like i can't even get to the stage of ivf!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hiyah,

I'm 38, DH 39 .. we've been married 15 years and together for 20.

It seems we (I) spent most of our lives together preventing pregnancy and all along it now looks like we needn't have bothered.  We seriously began to try for a baby approx 4 years ago.  I never felt ready until that point and now 4 years later face IVF .. what a bummer!!  

Treatment starts soon and I am so scared.  DH has a low count, as far as I'm aware there's no problems with me as my investigations have been all okay but also know we have a very long way to go yet and I'm keeping an open mind about it all.

I typed a load of waffle and have deleted it because I'm sure you all don't want to know ... God I bored myself typing it    Just ask anything you want to know  

Just want to say the road so far has been hassle dealing with different GP/Hospital departments not doing their jobs and actually having to make sure letters get from one place to another but hopefully now I can put my trust in CARU.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

hi ladies thought I would join you - its very interesting hearing all yur life journeys.
I'm 36 (37 soon) and dh 46.  
Was married prev and knew i had fertility probs but ex wouldn't agree to tests so they could only go so far and i never got any answers.  End of marriage 1.
I was very fort to have one of my best friends to lean on (unbeknown to me he was in love with me- everyone else in the world already knew) and event we got together and married in Jamaica Xmas 2005.  
We ttc since april 2003- he has 2 children already (4 & &) which is brill sometimes but feel very jealous other times.  He has been transferring video footage of children onto dvd this w/e and i found it sO diff to watch.  I'm so desp for us to have a family too!
I on metformin for PO - husband 'super sperm'  So good in fact he multiple fertilised 2 eggs in first cycle (was he proud of himself or what!)
Cycle 2 begins Sept 26th so here's hoping X


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Not to sure if I'm doing this right I'm new to all of this. I've been looking and reading this site for a few months now but never had the courage to type anything.  I'm Becky I'm 28 my hubby Ian is 31, we have been together for 14 years in Jan and married for 6.  We have been ttc for just over 5 years.  I have been diagnosed with endometriosis and PCOS. We were referred to CARU last July after 4 years of going to a gynaecologist who I felt never really believed there was anything wrong.  He just kept giving me Clomid and told us to try different positions.

We had out 1st ICSI in June, which was unsuccessful.  Since then I think I have gone through every emotion possible.  Everything was going so well with the treatment I had 12 eggs retrieved, 8 were good and 7 fertilised.  We had the best 2 transferred and we were due to take our test on what was our 6th wedding anniversary.  Everything was going so perfect until the last week when I started to bleed 5 days before the test.  We were as everyone else that has been in that situation devastated. We went for our follow up appt on 6th Aug and we have decided to use our frozen embryos (we have 3) so we were waiting for me to have my next bleed.  I waiting for 10 weeks and nothing happened (has this happened to anyone else?) so I rang the unit as I was so uncomfortable.  They were fantastic, I had to go for a scan and have a blood test just to make sure everything was ok they then gave me Norethisterone to take for 5 days to bring on a bleed.  I started to bleed on Sunday.  I now have my dates for my FET. I start injecting on the 8th Oct and if everything goes well I should be have FET w/c 5th Nov.

I'm starting to get back into my positve zone now I have my dates to plan towards.  I hate just waiting.  I was so positive it was going to work last time that when it didn't it just hit me, but I needed to be that positive as I think if you are going into it thinking it won't work then what's the point of putting your body through it all.

I have taken a lot from this site over the last few weeks even though our families are really supportive sometimes we just felt so alone with it all.  This has really brough Ian and I closer together.  Anyway I have waffled enough so I will leave it there just 18 days before I start injecting (my fear of needles has gone completley)

Becky xx


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies..

Im 26 (nearly 27) and my DH is 35 (nearly 36) both november babies lol ..

We have been together for nearly 9 years and celebrated our first wedding anniversary back in july. We started  TTC end of 2001 but nothing, gave myself longer for the pill to come out of my system as doctor said it can take 6 mths to a year but after 2 year went back to our GP who didn't know what was wrong and put us on waiting list for me to ave a Lap..

'TO CUT A LONG STORY SHORT' and i did say short lol.  

Lap showed that both my tubes were completely blocked, I was devestated but knew there was other options..

I was then put on waiting to have surgery to unblock tubes (painful recovery) this was unsucessful as one tube they couldn't do nothing with and my other tube 'they done what the could' and told us to TTC again for a year see how we go ..

We had very positive feelings about this and didn't let it get us down 'as you do' but were called back for check ups to plan us for IVF waiting list which for some reason took the another year to get us on there .. In the mean time one doc on check up visit told me we should be able to concieve normally as one tube was fine ..   

Finanlly we were on the waiting list for what seemed like forever and continued to look at other options and on a visit to BUPA they advised us to call CARU and ask how far on the list we were so we did ..

MARE .. we weren't on the list (slight mistake)  but in all fairness they added us on for immediate treatment as should have had it few months prior ...

Now we are in CARU who have been great so far and have just started TX, CARU also informed us that the chance of TTC naturally are extremley unlikely    which seems more realistic compared to the doc in the royal gwent who said we should be able to TTC    now we feel we are getting somewhere and we have never been so excited, nervous, worried, alone etc.. etc.. etc.. 

Mixed emmotions .. reading and posting message's on FF with others going and gone through the situation is a god send an I think Im addicted lol ...

xx thanks girls xx


----------



## scaery (Sep 25, 2007)

hi i'm caery 29yrs dp 30yrs. been with dp 4 8y6m trying 4 nearly 8yrs
had my son lewys 9yr from other relationship .
diagonosed 4yrs with pcos ,dp had his tests 3months ago and it was low.
tried me on metformin 3yrs ago it didn't do nothing 4 me .
kept trying and hoping and trying and hoping . . . . 
dp hit 30y and realized we gotta do sumthin bout it.
been to hospital last week  its bout time .
can't wait 4 my next cycle gotta have 21 and 28 day blood tests done and dp has his sperm done again 
it was low last time so they'l double check it. its so good after 8yrs to actually get the ball rolling though x
got a long road ahead and i am so excited and anxious and its good to be able to talk to people who knows how u feel xx


----------



## wishing upon a star (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,
My name is Leanne (2 and my DH craig (30) have been trying to concieve for 2 years. we went to gp who did some blood tests on me, which came back normal. They then decided to do a sa on dh which the gp said was ok. i have endo so they said they would refer my to the gynae consultant.
      After a four months i saw the consultant and was told that there was aproblem with dh sa and gp got it wrong. Another test was done which was also low and i had a hysterosalpingogram. This showed that left ovary higher than right but not blocked. Dh had another test done which was low again. We had already been referred to caru at this point because of the long waits.
      We were seen in CARU and i had another internal scan and both of us had bloods done. Checking of chromosome abnormalities for DH. We were told we have to lose weight and then our ICSI can be funded so we were put back at the end of the list. So we have to be reassessed in 2008. In the meantime i had been referred to endo cons for further surgery. They will do this next year approx may. While we were there we asked what dh last results were and were told there were none there. As you can imagine we were devestated. We were told that another sa needs to be done in october and if there are any there they will freeze them and if there are none then dh will have to go to urologist for further tests.
        We are keeping hopeful and so far i have lost 21lbs.
Leanne


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

There's so many of us now, it would be nice to know a bit about us all.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

ANDI68 said:


> There's so many of us now, it would be nice to know a bit about us all.


----------

